# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Kërkoj ndonjë temë Mac OS X për Linux Ubuntu

## auLoN.

Kërkoj nga ju ndojne theme MAC OS X për Linux Ubuntu 7.04  :syte zemra: 

Diqka si me shume desktope:P si disa qe jane qe duhet te rrotullohen:P si 3D, nese nuk gjeni keshtu ben vetem ndonje qe ti ngjaje Mac os

Pres përgjigje...

Respekte për FSH auLoN :Lulja3:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ti do ta instalosh ne Linux.Per windows kam une me nje e cila ka27 background-e mbrapa dh mbase ka dhe ate si Mac OS X...

----------


## auLoN.

> Ti do ta instalosh ne Linux.Per windows kam une me nje e cila ka27 background-e mbrapa dh mbase ka dhe ate si Mac OS X...


Me duhet theme per Ubuntu 7.04 me sa po kuptoj ti po thua se ajo eshte per win.xp

----------


## auLoN.

ndonjë gjë...?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po pra une per XP kam.Nuk e di per Ubuntu Linux..

----------


## auLoN.

Di ndokush tjeter per Ubnutu 7.04

----------

